# BEST ALL IN ONE



## Kingyfish1 (12 Feb 2021)

What's your favourite all in one fertilizer?
Best growth, colours, volume dosed etc...
On a co2 setup


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Feb 2021)

Tropica specialised everytime for me.


----------



## john dory (14 Feb 2021)

Tmc complete


----------



## john dory (14 Feb 2021)

N


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Feb 2021)

I've used TNC Complete, Colombo FloraGrow Pro Special Fertiliser, Tropica Specialised, and a few others. They're all good, but I keep coming back to TNC Complete. 
​


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (14 Feb 2021)

The one you make your self for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (14 Feb 2021)

I have good experience with Vimi All in One. Tropica Specialised is good too,but dosage will depend on pH.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (14 Feb 2021)

I'm with @Mr.Shenanagins - tailored to your own water parameters, incredibly cheap, DIY all-in-one from dry powders is surely the best!


----------



## kschyff (14 Feb 2021)

Anyone used APT Complete?


----------



## MirandaB (14 Feb 2021)

Had good results with Vimi all in one and all in red and now trying out APT Complete.


----------



## Kingyfish1 (14 Feb 2021)

I'm starting with tropica specialised though it would be interesting to find out what most people use and like, thanks guys.


----------



## castle (14 Feb 2021)

TNC, good enough for my needs.


----------



## Welearn (14 Feb 2021)

_Tropica premium I find works for me. Good growth and lush green colour._


----------



## Sarpijk (14 Feb 2021)

Welearn said:


> _Tropica premium I find works for me. Good growth and lush green colour._


Nice to hear but since Tropica Premium does not contain N or P so I wouldn't think of it as ALL-IN-ONE.

I use the Specialised myself for my low tech and I am pretty happy with it. Would like to use Dennis Wong's line but they are really expensive shipped to my place of the world.


----------



## Welearn (14 Feb 2021)

_@Sarpijk,yes I knew that Tropica premium does not contain N or P, as specialised is. 
As I have two 3G cascade bowls planted with low Tec plants i find that premium does the job.
But your quite right it's not the all in one. 
Cheers 
Simon._


----------



## Zeus. (14 Feb 2021)

Salts are salts and plants don't care which you use, as to the regime well that's another story. TNC is NO3 based whilst Tropicia specialised is urea/amomum based (as if ADA mighty Nitrogen)

Once you tank is over 100litres DIY route makes sense esp if high tech.

In the UK TNC gives the best bag per pound, however in the states Thrive gives the best best bang per dollar.

I use to Clone TNC complete but since switching to Urea as main source of nitrogen I clone a TSN clone


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Feb 2021)

I’ve been using genuine TPN or a clone from TNC salts but do you have a link for the recipes for TNC and TSN?


----------



## Zeus. (14 Feb 2021)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I’ve been using genuine TPN or a clone from TNC salts but do you have a link for the recipes for TNC and TSN?



Yes, IFC Calculator does it all and will clone it to suit your tank and dosing bottles
It also clones many other commercial ferts




Does all the popular regimes as well as bespoke ones to suit your needs, as well as DIY trace mixes, serial dilutions. Does a few Remineralising agents on present release but have been working on a new section which cover remineralisers better IMO
Even does a cost compare which is dynamic, insert cost of salts/commercial fert and all updates ( prices was correct sept 2020).

If your not comfortable using it just post your tank size and dosing bottle size and will post a few choices


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Feb 2021)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Paul Kettless (14 Feb 2021)

paul.in.kendal said:


> I'm with @Mr.Shenanagins - tailored to your own water parameters, incredibly cheap, DIY all-in-one from dry powders is surely the best!


Always see this as a constant reply, yet this is far more difficult than it sounds to me. I have my water supply parameters, yet I have no clue what is relevent or not, and also if the levels are high or low in something. Where do you start as a common ground.


----------



## Zeus. (14 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> I have my water supply parameters



Which will vary over the year seasonally, so most folk ignore most of what it says, knowing the Ca and Mg content can be useful as these tend to remain fairly stable so you account for them, most places in UK have high Ca and low Mg so a little extra Mg help restore a better balance which may help.

Post your water report and will take a look at it , I must warn you some water reports contain the bare minimum information so their value is limited


----------



## Nick potts (14 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Always see this as a constant reply, yet this is far more difficult than it sounds to me. I have my water supply parameters, yet I have no clue what is relevent or not, and also if the levels are high or low in something. Where do you start as a common ground.



Mixng your own can sound complicated (i found it so), but really can be as simple.

I simple recipe that will work for most tanks can be found on APF, along with all the powders you need Ei Starter 1 Kit with Bottles - Starter Kits - Dry Chemicals - Fertilisers


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (14 Feb 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Always see this as a constant reply, yet this is far more difficult than it sounds to me. I have my water supply parameters, yet I have no clue what is relevent or not, and also if the levels are high or low in something. Where do you start as a common ground.


It’s not difficult at all! Just seems daunting without a little bit of insight. Your water report can just help you establish a baseline, but it’s not 100% necessary for your regime. You just need the main NPK ingredients, and potentially Mg and Ca depending on your GH values. Not sure if that’s included in your water report. We are all here to help just ask!


----------



## Wolf6 (14 Feb 2021)

I used to make my own, but even though it only takes a few minutes to make a batch that lasts for several months, I still feel its a hassle. I switched to tropica specialised and found the plants to grow just as well, no noticeable algae increase (if anything I noticed a decrease). It is a lot more costly though. Now that I'm looking to set up my larger tank, I'm looking at other options again.


----------



## Kalum (14 Feb 2021)

DIY EI as per UKAPS @ceg4048 now using the extremely useful calculator that has the blood sweat and tears of @Zeus. And @Hanuman 

It allows me to understand what's going in and a base line after w/c without worry. Then if your wants and needs change you can tweak from there and learn from the changes you make


----------



## Driftless (15 Feb 2021)

I am very interested in this thread as all of my tanks are in my office and daily dosing is not an option as the office is mostly closed.  I am currently trying both 2hr Aquarist's APT Complete and UNS' AIO.  Thoughts?


----------



## Hanuman (15 Feb 2021)

Driftless said:


> I am very interested in this thread as all of my tanks are in my office and daily dosing is not an option as the office is mostly closed.  I am currently trying both 2hr Aquarist's APT Complete and UNS' AIO.  Thoughts?


I have been testing APT Complete for a good 8 months now. It's been working fine so far. I have noticed an increase in GSA (green spot algae) since the very beginning. This is something other people have also reported but I think it is due to under-dosing which I know for a fact I was, at least a good -30% from the RMD. BTW, purposefully.

After this I will fall back to my usual EI recipe as the above was for testing and I am about to delve into a Dutch style scape which requires a dose of craziness but also something a bit more potent than APT Complete.


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Feb 2021)

Just mention Neutro+ got very good plant growth with my CO2 tank


----------



## paul.in.kendal (15 Feb 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Mixng your own can sound complicated (i found it so), but really can be as simple.
> 
> I simple recipe that will work for most tanks can be found on APF, along with all the powders you need Ei Starter 1 Kit with Bottles - Starter Kits - Dry Chemicals - Fertilisers


Absolutely this. The problem when starting out with EI is that it allows for endless tinkering, and so some people tinker (which is great). But that means you look up EI on here and quickly get lost in all the discussions about tinkering.

If you're new to it  (like me) you probably have to ignore all that, find an appropriate recipe (or ask for one on here), go buy the powders, make up a batch and you're done!


----------

